# récupérer "messages envoyés" de Gmail



## nicomax (20 Mai 2009)

bonjour,
Pensant bien faire pour alléger mon téléphone, j'ai effacé mes "messages envoyés" de mon Blackberry. Peu de temps après j'ai fait une synchro sur Mail. C'est là mon erreur. De fait je n'ai plus mes messages envoyés sur Mail.

J'ai essayé de les importer de Gmail, mais je n'y arrive pas. Il semblerait qu'on ne puisse transférer que les messages reçus et non ceux envoyés.
Je suis passé par l'option "filtre" en tentant de n'importer que les messages venant de mon adresse mail, mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.
J'ai essayé de les archiver, mais pas plus de succès non plus.
D'autant que je n'aimerais récupérer que les mails envoyés depuis janvier et non ceux stockés depuis 2 ans.
Bref, si l'un d'entre vous a déjà effectué une manip similaire, je suis preneur ;-)
Merci à vous


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2009)

il y a PLEIN de methodes pour le faire
l'une parmi de multiples

formater gmail en IMAP sur un des terminaux ( de preference le mac car interface plus grande)


par definition l'imap synchronise en direct Mail-serveurs

et là tu peux faire joujou à gogo selon divers critères

par exemple
créer en ligne un label-filtrant QUE ce que tu veux reprendre

il sera refleté dans Mail section IMAP

et dans Mail
tu selectionnes- glisses de la section IMAP
à la section " en dur" (" sur mon mac"  bal perso "recup de mon erreur"par exemple  )

--
edith piafien
Apres cela tu repasses en pop pur , dans mail et en ligne

( et tu peux annuler gmail imap sur mail)


----------

